# Tv Philips 21PT5425/77 como arcoiris, verde, violeta.



## leansms (May 21, 2012)

Buenas, Tengo un tv phillips Modelo 21PT5425/77

(Ahora el problema que tiene es, ya que tuvo otros problemas en falla vertical antes)

PROBLEMA PRINCIPAL:

Se ve de todos colores, empezo viendose verde desde arriba, y ahora se mezcla el verde, con violeta y otros colores mas.

Miren la imagen







*
Lo desarme para ver si era algun capacitor inflado, pero no se ve ninguno inflado. las soldaduras aparentemente estan bien de todo.
*






PROBLEMA SECUNDARIO: (me gustaria arreglarlo despues de solucionar el problema de los colores)

Empieza con muy poco sonido cuando se lo prende, ni se escucha. a medida que pasan los minutos va subiendo el sonido. Que sera?

Otro problema: Cuando lo quiero apagar del boton de la tv de encendido, me cambia de canales, hace cualquier cosa menos apagarla. 

*Por el problema de  sonido y lo del boton de apagar que me cambia de canal. Una vez intente  arreglarlo desde el modo service. puse todo standard, realice pruebas,  pero ese no era el problema. O sea la eprom no es el problema aqui.*



*
No estudie electronica. Pero gracias a internet pude solucionar varios  problemas de mis Tvs de casa. A este ultimo le cambie la otra vez  capacitores por falla vertical que tenia y lo solucione

Si me pueden hablar en terminos digamos mas NORMALES * *





, asi entiendo mejor que cambiarle, les agradezco. 

(se como sacar el voltage para no electrocutarme, de eso no se preocupen, siempre le quito todo el voltage al tuvo)*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 21, 2012)

Amigo, bueno, el problema que manifiesta referente a la distorsion de colores en pantalla, se debe a la magnetizacion del TRC (tubo o pantalla). Existen en su parte posterior una bobina que rodea en su periferia al propio TRC, cuando esta deja de funcionar ocurre esto. Segun el mod. de Tv, la bobina mencionada es accionada por un componente PTC, NTC o un conjunto de ambas, cuya mision es accionar durante solo un instante a la bobina en cuestion.
Existen otro sistema ademas la cual es gestionado por un rele. 
Identifica el par de cables de la bobina desmagnetizadora que se conecta a la placa de circuitos del Tv, y de alli sigues las pistas relacionadas para identificar en donde esta interrumpida la energia.
En casos donde el TV, ha sido golpeado debido a una caida o similar, suele aparecer este sintoma, en ese caso la solucion sera poco probable.


----------



## leansms (May 21, 2012)

Hola gracias por responder. el TV no se cayo, ni fue golpeado nunca. 

Estuve mirando los cables que salen de la bobina desmagnetizadora (la  que esta en la punta del tuvo de tv) y los cables son un verde y  amarillo.  y despues hay otro que se conecta a otro lado, un rojo y azul


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

quitale la cara de n* y mira el 



 y despues fijate esta *pagina*

y la próxima usa el buscador porque esta *pregunta como la respuesta se dio como 100 veces*





Saludo y espero puedas repararlo


----------



## juan47 (May 21, 2012)

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/bat6y3vxhcmctgjd6xzp.jpg/][/URL]



La manguera que esta en el circulo amarillo es la bobina desmagnetizadora
El conector que tiene un punto azul es la conexion de la bodina desmagnetizadora al PCB
La PTC es el que tiene el punto Blanco

Un saludo


----------



## leansms (May 21, 2012)

Gracias por los mensajes. Voy a mirar bien esos compononentes y ver si consigo repuestos. Del PTC y NTC, para poder cambiarlos y ver si resuelvo el problema

En la pagina de arriba que me paso SSTC, a mi tv tambien se le quemaba seguido antes el fusible. ahora ya no pasa eso. pero quizas este relacionado con el problema.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 21, 2012)

no solo te pedí que lo leyeras para que sepas como cambiar el PTC, solo tiene que cambiar ese componente y después prender y apagar muchas veces, solo eso.


----------



## leansms (May 24, 2012)

Hola muchachos:

Le cambie el PTC, resistor de 3 patas. (cuando lo compre, solo me preguntaron si tenia dos o tres patas, me dijeron que no tenia nada que ver los numeritos que habia llevado segun el diagrama)


Le cambie y no arranca. O sea prende la luz del encendido, pero se queda ahi. No hay nada de imagen

EL PTC se recalienta muuucho. esta re caliente cuando lo tocke. Lo saque y le volvi a poner el PTC original, y hace el mismo problema. se recalienta mucho y sin imagen

espere como 10 minutos para enchufar el televisor luego de colocarles los PTC.


Que puede ser? EL screen del flyback lo movi un par de veces en diferentes posiciones, pero no me dio imagen tampoco.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2012)

Amigo, el sistema desmagnetizador no influye en el funcionamiento del TV. El problema esta en otro lado.


----------



## leansms (May 24, 2012)

Pero que puede ser entonces? Si en un principio era la magnetizacion. despues que le cambie el PTC, me hizo este problema. 

No se como seguir... No se que podra ser


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2012)

Revisa Amigo, si en el procedimiento de la reparacion se haya desconectado algun conector, ejem. yugo, zocalo del TRC (tubo), etc.


----------



## leansms (May 24, 2012)

Ok, lo revisare, pero esta todo correcto seguro. 

Cuando lo enchufaba hacia como un ruido a veces asi: TRRRRRRQ TRRRRRRRRRRQQQqq



Nada. Lo revise, pero sigue sin funcionar. ahora ya ni prende la luz verde de encendido.

Pero cuando lo enchufo, hace un ruido de carga en la pantalla. Despues hace como un ruidito en la lamparita de la punta del tuvo, creo que es ahi, hace como un trrrrrrrrrrqqqqqqqqqqqqq agudo, pero por unos segundos y a veces deja de hacerlo mas rapido si le muevo el screen


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 24, 2012)

Amigo, los Tvs. Philips, poseen un sistema de auto diagnostico que informan algun problema detectado. Normalmente puedes observarlo ante el parpadeo del indicador luminoso en frente. Si es asi cuenta la cantidad de destellos y veras una pausa y volvera a repetir la cuenta. Busca en el datasheet del mismo existe una tabla de fallas segun lo descrito. EXitos.-


----------



## leansms (May 24, 2012)

Es que ya no prende la luz de enfrente. Y cuando la prendia antes cuando cambie el PTC la primer vez, no titilo nunca. siempre se mantenia prendida, hasta que apretaba el boton de encendido

Pero ahora ya no prende. Se habra quemado algun condensador al cambiar el PTC?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2012)

Hola

La técnica esta bien acá la falla es humana o sea algo hiciste mal y por eso te pasa lo que te pasa el chasquido agudo que escucha puede provenir de algún lado, pero eso no importa.

Bien trata de sacar una foto y subir para saber como lo soldaste al PTC y por favor revisa que si manoseaste mucho la placa le pudiste crear alguna grieta en una soldadura suficiente para que no arranque y genere errática. El PTC va en paralelo al circuito, pero no quita que sea responsable y si el anterior arqueo el capacitor este tiene fuga que baja la tensión y si es así nunca va a prender, pero desde ya te digo que la falla es humana no se puede retroceder 5 pasos por cambiar un PTC si me dices que solo se calentaba te podría decir que no todos son iguales ojo que no te engañen los nisequevendo.

cordial saludo y esperamos ver que paso aqui


----------



## leansms (May 25, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola
> 
> La técnica esta bien acá la falla es humana o sea algo hiciste mal y por eso te pasa lo que te pasa el chasquido agudo que escucha puede provenir de algún lado, pero eso no importa.
> 
> ...




Hola, volvi a chequear todo, pero no se soluciono. 

Lo que si prende, es la luz de encendido. Con el control remoto. Pero puse al 50% el foco y screen, pero nada. La tv prende. hace el ruido caracteristico de carga, hasta note ese cosquilleo cuando uno acerca la mano a la pantalla. pero no se ve nada. 

Le movi asi el screen y foco, mientras estaba encendido, pero se ve todo negro, nada. 

Aca esta mi soldadura, no creo que sea el problema, porque comprobe la continuidad con el tester, y esta bien, no se corta en ningun lado






Yo deje la tele 1 semana sin la tapa. No creo que la humedad haya producido eso no?. De tonto y apurado ayer no comprobe si la tv seguia magnetizada cuando fui apurado a cambiarle el PTC.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 25, 2012)

Estas teniendo falso contacto en algún lado lo que quería ver en la soldadura es lo que veo porque esta esos rasguños en la placa ????. tienes que tener cuidado a la hora de manipular la placa y fíjate si el filamento detrás del tubo esta prendido y deja de tocar los potes del flyback de focum y screem se te va  a terminar de romper si seguís manoseándolo solo guíate por la parte lógica si el otro día no así algo y ahora si no creo que algo se allá reparado de forma mágica mira que algo esta en falso contacto... prepárate unos mate siéntate tranquilo con una lupa y a jugar a donde esta wally

saludo y todo lo que digo es de buena onda o sea  “la mejor con vos” es mi forma de hablar, pero no estas lejos del problema solo presta atención..


----------



## elgriego (May 25, 2012)

Hola leansms,como estas? Bueno como dijo jack ,vamos por partes,Como ta han dicho los colegas, El desmagnetizador ,no imfluye en el funcionamiento de la fuente de alimentacion,Por empezar habria que ver ,que la fuente de alimentacion ,entregue las tensiones en su secundario,para las diferentes etapas,por lo que veo en la foto es un chassis L03,por lo tanto se alimenta con 95v de +B,Es decir sobre el terminal positivo,de C2564 ,(es un filtro de 47 por 160v ),tiene que aparecer 95v,esto es lo primero que tenes que verificar ,Que esta tension aparesca y se mantenga estable.

Con respecto al screen ,en este tipo de chassis ,no es recomendable andar tocandolo,ya que al sacarlo de su punto de trabajo ,el equipo suele ponerse en proteccion ,debido al circuito de corriente de haz y eht.

Por eso primero, verifica que hace la fuente y despues vemos como seguimos.

Saludos Atte El Griego.

Pd... puede pasar ,que se corten los caminos ,que pasan cerca del sinto y de las fichas de Av,Es bastante comun que se corten las lineas de datos sda ,scl,y entonces el micro al arrancar al tv ,detecta la falta de comunicacion con el sinto y no sale de stby,o arranca y se corta, sin llegar a dar brillo.


----------



## leansms (May 28, 2012)

Hola, gracias por los mensajes. La verdad mire y mire todo en el tv, y no parece a ver nada desoldado, ni falta de continuidad. Lo unico que noto es que calienta muuucho el PTC.

La luz de encendido, solo prende con el control remoto. Le regule de varias posiciones el Screen, pero no hubo caso. Y eso que apagaba el tv desenchufandolo y moviendo de a poco. Es mas lo puse en la misma posicion de antes al screen porque lo tenia marcado. pero no soluciono nada.


Voy a probar luego lo de chequear el voltaje que dice elgriego.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 28, 2012)

Amigo, el calentamiento del PTC es normal pues trabaja alrededor de 60C o mas en escala Celsius.
El problema esta en otra parte. Chequea todas las tensiones que obtienes en el secundario de la fuente, debes tomar lectura sobre los condensadores de filtrado.


----------



## nitai (May 28, 2012)

Proba desconectar el PTC a ver si por lo menos te arranca, aunque como dicen los otros no tiene nada que ver.
Coincido con los demás que busques una buena lupa y controles los pads de soldadura uno por uno, si ves alguno un poco dudoso, metele estaño nomas, te lo digo porque como reparador me paso un montón de veces, que las soldaduras parecen buenas pero ahí esta el problema.
Saludos.


----------



## leansms (May 31, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola leansms,como estas? Bueno como dijo jack ,vamos por partes,Como ta han dicho los colegas, El desmagnetizador ,no imfluye en el funcionamiento de la fuente de alimentacion,Por empezar habria que ver ,que la fuente de alimentacion ,entregue las tensiones en su secundario,para las diferentes etapas,por lo que veo en la foto es un chassis L03,por lo tanto se alimenta con 95v de +B,Es decir sobre el terminal positivo,de C2564 ,(es un filtro de 47 por 160v ),tiene que aparecer 95v,esto es lo primero que tenes que verificar ,Que esta tension aparesca y se mantenga estable.
> 
> Con respecto al screen ,en este tipo de chassis ,no es recomendable andar tocandolo,ya que al sacarlo de su punto de trabajo ,el equipo suele ponerse en proteccion ,debido al circuito de corriente de haz y eht.
> 
> ...





Hola!! Chequie ese condensador, y me tira 116.8 Voltios, es algo normal???


EL TRC, o lamparita no prende, solo hace a veces el chispeo si el screen no esta bien regulado, pero no prende luz

y tengo otro phillips de 14 pulgadas que prende luz


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 31, 2012)

leansms dijo:


> Hola!! Chequie ese condensador, y me tira 116.8 Voltios, es algo normal???
> 
> 
> EL TRC, o lamparita no prende, solo hace a veces el chispeo si el screen no esta bien regulado, pero no prende luz
> ...



La tensión de +B creo que esta bien habría que esperar a alguien que conozca este chasis y lo confirme bien. pero generalmente esa es la tensión. Lo de la lámpara es el filamento que de una no esta arrancando, pero el chispeo es porque arranca y se re protege de una, tienes que ver con mas detalle que estará pasando porque no es normal lo que me dices.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## elgriego (May 31, 2012)

Hola leansms,Vas a hacer la siguiente prueba ,Atencion a las indicaciones porque podes recibir una descarga desagradable.

Vamos a chequear que el trc ,no este con aire ,debido a un golpe en el zocalo del tubo,para esto vamos a sacar el chupete,es decir la conexion del anodo del trc .Con el tv desconectado de la red vas a tomar dos destornilladores largos y de buena aislacion,es preferible que uno de ellos sea de pala,vas a apoyar un destornillador contra la campana del trc ,en la parte cubierta de grafito (la parte negra),vas a tomar el destornillador plano y tocando la parte metalica de uno con el otro ,vas a introducir el destornillador plano por debajo del chupete,cuando acerques el destornillador al terminal de alta ,vas a escuchar una descarga ,eso te va a indicar que el condensador interno del tubo acuadag se descargo,una ves logrado esto sacas el chupete, lo metes en un recipiente de vidrio,por ej un frasco de mermelada o cafe ,y pones en marcha el tv ,y a ver que pasa ,deberia prender el filamento del trc y aparecer alta,lo que se va a manifestar con un soplido caracteristico dentro del frasco y olor a ozono.Si arranca tenes el tubo mal.

Existen otras pruebas que se podrian realizar ,pero me hace ruido el tema que moviendo el screen escucharas ese ruido,Y tambien ese trrrrrrrrrrqqqqqqqqqqqqq agudo,Me suena a tubo pinchado,Quizas me equivoque ,y sea otra cosa,con respecto al +b estimo que esta normal ,sobre todo si el horizontal no arranca.

Saludos.

Pd pasame el numero de chassis ,porque tengo dos chassis diferentes para ese modelo de tv.

Saludos.


----------



## leansms (Jun 4, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> La tensión de +B creo que esta bien habría que  esperar a alguien que conozca este chasis y lo confirme bien. pero  generalmente esa es la tensión. Lo de la lámpara es el filamento que de  una no esta arrancando, pero el chispeo es porque arranca y se re  protege de una, tienes que ver con mas detalle que estará pasando porque  no es normal lo que me dices.
> 
> Un cordial saludo








elgriego dijo:


> Hola leansms,Vas a hacer la siguiente prueba ,Atencion a las indicaciones porque podes recibir una descarga desagradable.
> 
> Vamos a chequear que el trc ,no este con aire ,debido a un golpe en el zocalo del tubo,para esto vamos a sacar el chupete,es decir la conexion del anodo del trc .Con el tv desconectado de la red vas a tomar dos destornilladores largos y de buena aislacion,es preferible que uno de ellos sea de pala,vas a apoyar un destornillador contra la campana del trc ,en la parte cubierta de grafito (la parte negra),vas a tomar el destornillador plano y tocando la parte metalica de uno con el otro ,vas a introducir el destornillador plano por debajo del chupete,cuando acerques el destornillador al terminal de alta ,vas a escuchar una descarga ,eso te va a indicar que el condensador interno del tubo acuadag se descargo,una ves logrado esto sacas el chupete, lo metes en un recipiente de vidrio,por ej un frasco de mermelada o cafe ,y pones en marcha el tv ,y a ver que pasa ,deberia prender el filamento del trc y aparecer alta,lo que se va a manifestar con un soplido caracteristico dentro del frasco y olor a ozono.Si arranca tenes el tubo mal.
> 
> ...



Hola, voy a hacer esa prueba entonces, si se sacar la tension del tuvo. es lo primero que hago siempre por seguridad. EL Trqqqqqqq agudo, era el chispero de la lamparita. (creo que se le dice filamento TRC)

*Me podrian indicar o dividir esta imagen con colores en paint (y subir la imagen a 6600.es), Me gustaria tener bien en claro cual es la zona de imagen, cual es la parte de sonido, cual es la parte de XXXXX, asi me ubico mejor y aprendo bien? Tb usar por ejemplo eso de el vertical u horizontal, agregarlo a la imagen asi se donde esta. *

El chasis no lo dice la tv, pero fijate si te alcanza con ver esta imagen.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

116 volt es mucho,como digo elgriego ese chasis trabaja con 95 volt ,revisa todas las soldaduras de la fuente 
pero primero descarga el capacitor grande de la fuente,antes de meter soldador
saludos de su majestad¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 4, 2012)

dame unos minutos y te hago el trabajo de separtarte las etapas asi se llaman y hacele caso a *el-rey-julien* el me ayudo mucho a reparar televisores.(los conoces como: rey julien, su majestad, lemur, nombre real, etc tiene mas nombre que resetas doña pretona en su libro) 

----muchos añpos despues----​
Bueno esto es mas o menos así estaría bueno si encontras el diagrama electrónico porque en la placa generalmente los componentes están desparramados por toda la placa es normal, pero suele confundir. Para mejor ayuda escribi en un papel los códigos de los IC(circuitos integrados) y sabrás que hacen cada uno

- La etapa de color gris es la fuente (guarda con el capacitor grande suele quedar cargado de 300Vcc)
- La de color verde es la etapa de sintonización y entrada de señales hay no toques nada
- Lo rojo es la etapa de alta tensión del tubo grilla, cátodo ,filamento y alimentación de video como barrido horizontal que es la bobina que esta en el cuello del tubo.
- La que esta de color azul es la de barrido vertical que es la otra bobina del cuello del tubo, si son dos
- La de amarillo es la de audio que como podrás ver esta mas desparramada que **** de vaca
- La de violeta es el cucarachon (etapa de micro) conocido como junglar esta el control de video control de audio control de acá y de allá esta todo lo que es manual para el usuario, pero falta uno que no lo veo!!! que es el picaxe de control es un integrado de 4+4 pines que controla todo sino es el que encerré no sé

si me equívoco bienvenido el que viene despues de mi 

esta vez no hay saludos cordiales exito genio  (es broma)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

pueden llamarme como gusten ,pero prefiero ''su majestad'' o simplemente ''el lemur''


----------



## leansms (Jun 4, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> dame unos minutos y te hago el trabajo de separtarte las etapas asi se llaman y hacele caso a *el-rey-julien* el me ayudo mucho a reparar televisores.(los conoces como: rey julien, su majestad, lemur, nombre real, etc tiene mas nombre que resetas doña pretona en su libro)
> 
> ----muchos añpos despues----​
> Bueno esto es mas o menos así estaría bueno si encontras el diagrama electrónico porque en la placa generalmente los componentes están desparramados por toda la placa es normal, pero suele confundir. Para mejor ayuda escribi en un papel los códigos de los IC(circuitos integrados) y sabrás que hacen cada uno
> ...



JOYA gracias por el laburo, ahora entiendo mucho mejor todo. Mañana mismo me pongo a revisar bien la fuente, yo tengo el diagrama o manual creo con cada numero de los componentes, sus valores, etc, asi que voy a revisar bien. ya que a veces no se puede ver bien algunos




el-rey-julien dijo:


> 116 volt es mucho,como digo elgriego ese  chasis trabaja con 95 volt ,revisa todas las soldaduras de la fuente
> pero primero descarga el capacitor grande de la fuente,antes de meter soldador
> saludos de su majestad¡¡¡



Ok, eso voy a hacer. Para descargar el capacitor grande solo basta con hacer lo que yo hago generalmente, es enganchar un cocodrilo al puesta a tierra, con el destornillador y meterlo dentro del chupete, para que se escuche el tipico sonido de descarga?

O para descargar ese condensador, hay que hacer otra cosa?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

se descarga con una lampara o con una resistencia ,pero no el chupete,ese es el fliback,*no toques ese chupete* 
yo te decía el capacitor grande que esta en el primario de la fuente ese si descargarlo


----------



## leansms (Jun 4, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> se descarga con una lampara o con una resistencia ,pero no el chupete,ese es el fliback,*no toques ese chupete*
> yo te decía el capacitor grande que esta en el primario de la fuente ese si descargarlo



A ok, pense que descargando el flyback ya descargaba todo, incluso ese condensador. 

Entonces con solo una lampara digamos cualquiera de 220, las que usamos en velador, tocamos las puntas con las del condensador y todo deberia descargarse.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2012)

el primario de la fuente esta en la parte gris,el capasitor es el grande ese
si con una lampara de 220 ,no se quema,pero pega un destello y se apaga--listo esta descargado


----------



## leansms (Jun 4, 2012)

Gracias, mañana me pongo a hacer todo!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> pueden llamarme como gusten ,pero prefiero ''su majestad'' o simplemente ''el lemur''



Despues no te quejes si te llamo como quiera  

Con respecto al capacitor de *220µF 400V* el lemur te explico bien con un foco y dos cocodrilos (caimanes) uno a cada pata del capacitor (2 en este caso) y sspaaaaaa se descarga de toque o mismo con una resistencia, pero como eres nuevo en esto _si de una campeón_ usa la lámpara y procura que este bien descargadito porque mamita si te agarra *(cuando uno te comenta de esto es porque le paso y le sigue pasando por costumbre supongo)*


----------



## leansms (Jun 5, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola leansms,Vas a hacer la siguiente prueba  ,Atencion a las indicaciones porque podes recibir una descarga  desagradable.
> 
> Vamos a chequear que el trc ,no este con aire ,debido a un golpe en el  zocalo del tubo,para esto vamos a sacar el chupete,es decir la conexion  del anodo del trc .Con el tv desconectado de la red vas a tomar dos  destornilladores largos y de buena aislacion,es preferible que uno de  ellos sea de pala,vas a apoyar un destornillador contra la campana del  trc ,en la parte cubierta de grafito (la parte negra),vas a tomar el  destornillador plano y tocando la parte metalica de uno con el otro ,vas  a introducir el destornillador plano por debajo del chupete,cuando  acerques el destornillador al terminal de alta ,vas a escuchar una  descarga ,eso te va a indicar que el condensador interno del tubo  acuadag se descargo,una ves logrado esto sacas el chupete, lo metes en  un recipiente de vidrio,por ej un frasco de mermelada o cafe ,y pones en  marcha el tv ,y a ver que pasa ,deberia prender el filamento del trc y  aparecer alta,lo que se va a manifestar con un soplido caracteristico  dentro del frasco y olor a ozono.Si arranca tenes el tubo mal.
> 
> ...




Hola, probe lo de sacar el chupete y ponerlo en un frasco, pero el  filamento trc no prende luz, sigue igual. No se noto diferencias. Solo  un ruidito hacia adentro del frasco. 







el-rey-julien dijo:


> 116 volt es mucho,como digo elgriego ese chasis trabaja con 95 volt ,revisa todas las soldaduras de la fuente
> pero primero descarga el capacitor grande de la fuente,antes de meter soldador
> saludos de su majestad¡¡¡



Hola, repase todas las soldaduras, las mire bien, le pase con el soldador por las dudas estaria alguna mal, pero siguio todo igual, no mejoro nada.



Hay algunos condensadores que por ejemplo tienen 470 UF, y no los puedo chequear con mi capacimetro, porque trae 2uf, 20 UF, 200 N, 20 n, 2000 P 


Algunos me dice que revise el transistor driver vertical que esta en la fuente, pero no se bien como chequearlo con el multimetro, primero chequeaba con la opcion de continuidad y daba 480, despues 670, despues intercambiando las puntas, se iba a 1000 y pico.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

leansms dijo:


> Hay algunos condensadores que por ejemplo tienen 470 UF, y no los puedo chequear con mi capacimetro, porque trae 2uf, 20 UF, 200 N, 20 n, 2000 P
> 
> *Algunos me dice que revise el transistor driver vertical que esta en la fuente,* pero no se bien como chequearlo con el multimetro, primero chequeaba con la opcion de continuidad y daba 480, despues 670, despues intercambiando las puntas, se iba a 1000 y pico.



el que te metio fruta es un nabo, para estamos mal y este tubo no puede ser que no arranque :enfadado: vamos por otro lado intenta armar todo bien como va y despues filma un video (subilo a youtube) si puedes apunta sobre donde dices que se escucha el sonido mas que nada para saber que ruido es por que la a/no/me/atropella es una . con eso reconoceremos de donde proviene el sonido??? como que componentes lo puede estar generando??? vamos a lo concreto estamos metiendo dedo y esto no va ni para adelante ni para atras.:enfadado:


----------



## leansms (Jun 5, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> el que te metio fruta es un nabo, para estamos mal y este tubo no puede ser que no arranque :enfadado: vamos por otro lado intenta armar todo bien como va y despues filma un video (subilo a youtube) si puedes apunta sobre donde dices que se escucha el sonido mas que nada para saber que ruido es por que la a/no/me/atropella es una . con eso reconoceremos de donde proviene el sonido??? como que componentes lo puede estar generando??? vamos a lo concreto estamos metiendo dedo y esto no va ni para adelante ni para atras.:enfadado:



Hola, dale a la noche hago el video y lo subo. Te comento algo, estuve dele analizar la placa con el multimetro y note esto:

La resistencia 3403 (Dorado , rojo, rojo, rojo) da los valores bien  2.17

Despues hay otra resistencia igual, la 3420
   resistencia dorado , rojo rojo rojo  no me da valores. No me da nada. todo 0. Y es igual a la de arriba. Esta resistencia esta en el medio de la bobinita esa de iman y condensador 47uf 160 volt, cerca del flyback, justo la que se ve en esta imagen en medio del condensador y la bobina (no esta marcada con ninguna imagen)









El diodo 6550 el mas grande de la placa, que esta cerca del transformador con cinta amarillo, en continuidad me hace un ruido 4 segundos y da 154, cuando cambio las posiciones y pongo el positivo del multimetro en el negativo del diodo, hace ruido unas milesimas de segundo  , da varios valores llega hasta 1800 baja a 1
Los demas diodios que son mas chiquitos, no hacen ruido, solo dan un valor, y cuando cambio la posicion dan 1



LA ubicacion 7521  transistor mosfet,lo chequie como se chequean en internet. Y lo que note es que cuando cambio la posicion, no me baja el voltaje como en internet, vi que algunos con una monedita hacen que vuelva a los valores normales, a mi no me bajo el valor, siempre dio igual

En internet por ejemplo cuando median, daba 500, despues cuando cambiaban de posicion daba 0.80 , y ahi usaban la monedita para volverlo a valores normales.

Pero en mi caso , no necesito hacer eso, porque cambiando la posicion, me da el mismo valor, 480


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 5, 2012)

el transistor es del horizontal no del vertical(el vertical tiene un ic)
creo que es but11 ? el transistor horizontal
también puedes desconectar el yugo y probar si enciende,si enciende es porque el yugo esta en corto o tiene algunas espiras en corto (puede que eso también influya en la mancha de la pantalla).
bueno de a poco lo vamos a sacar adelante¡¡¡
su majestad el rey julien rey de todas las cosas saluda¡¡¡¡

PD:
    no se que opinan ustedes muchachos?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 5, 2012)

Amigo leansms, cuando mides un componente montado, debes al menos desoldar un pin como  el caso de un diodo, resistencia condensador, etc. Pregunto al menos tienes correctas todas las tensiones en el secundario de la fuente?.-


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 5, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el transistor es del horizontal no del vertical(el vertical tiene un ic)
> creo que es but11 ? el transistor horizontal
> también puedes desconectar el yugo y probar si enciende,si enciende es porque el yugo esta en corto o tiene algunas espiras en corto (puede que eso también influya en la mancha de la pantalla).
> bueno de a poco lo vamos a sacar adelante¡¡¡
> ...



que cambio un PTC no podes romper tanto un TV por una pequeña pieza esto es un error de coneccion o falla que estaba esperando a que lo destapen suelen salir a la luz 

vamos a ver vamos a ver TUBO :enfadado:


----------



## leansms (Jun 5, 2012)

Aca dejo el video, tuve que reducir la calidad porque pesaba como 120 mb y no lo cargaba mas. 







Mirar desde el minuto 0 al  minuto 1:50

Y despues del minuto 5:00 al final. 
no se escucha bien, el chispero del filamento casi ni se escucha en la grabacion.

Justo no tenia el control remoto porque mi papa lo usa en la tv de su pieza que es una phillips de 14 pulgadas del año 99.

Como digo en el video, cuando descargo el chupete, tira mas fuerza que antes, sin tocar adentro del chupete se escucha fuerte y un chispero que antes no lo hacia. Una vez que meto el destornillador dentro, le descarga como antes el voltage y hace menos ruido.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2012)

Como dijo *el rey julien* la tensión del flyback esta muy alta despues lo de yugo es cierto creo que el problema no venía por el PTC creo que viene de ahí, el ruido que escuchas es de que se carga el tubo es normal, pero es bastante fuerte mas de lo normal, lo de la resistencia si te marca 1 en el tester es que esta abierta. (no sirve)

Para medir los componentes levantaste una de las patitas (no se mide desde el circuito) 

Y por lo que veo no están la tensiones ni el sonido sale (y eso es porque nunca encendió el TV solo esta en espera) y si al prender el Stan-by hace esos errores es el flyback el que estaba con problemas ( puede que uno de los debanado o bobinado este abierto ahora) y no era el PTC. Lo que es extraño es que no se quemo el transistor de salida horizontal ¿?? A lo que voy vas a tener que chequear el flyback porque me parece que  (el hecho de que no prenda si lo prendes y no hace nada es que no te deja la atapa horizontal de hay se alimentan muchas etapas y no esta en protección la fuente no lo esta detectando a la anomalía suele pasar)

Para prenderlo a ese TV no prende desde el botón de los canales o el menú ¿??

En concreto vas a tener que medir el flyback y el yugo es por donde apuntaba el problema (de hay eran eso colores violeta y verdes exceso de alta tensión) y la mala noticia es que vas a tener que doblar el trabajo porque este no es un problema sencillo, el lado positivo de la situación si lo arreglas pone un taller porque vas a salir graduado sin haber pasado por curso o escuela.

Lamento la mala noticia y seguí porque el hecho que lleguemos hasta aquí es porque hay entusiasmo de los dos lado “aprovechemos” 

PD: en esta *lemur* tenias razón era problema de alta tensión el en tubo por eso era los colores raros.


----------



## leansms (Jun 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Como dijo *el rey julien* la tensión del flyback esta muy alta despues lo de yugo es cierto creo que el problema no venía por el PTC creo que viene de ahí, el ruido que escuchas es de que se carga el tubo es normal, pero es bastante fuerte mas de lo normal, lo de la resistencia si te marca 1 en el tester es que esta abierta. (no sirve)
> 
> Para medir los componentes levantaste una de las patitas (no se mide desde el circuito)
> 
> ...




Hola, gracias por la respuesta. Y el Flyback comprando cualquiera digamos, ya cambiandolo funcionaria??

No se porque, pero la primer vez que paso eso del tv, me puse  a ver precios de flybacks en ebay, pero como no sabia el modelo, o si es necesario alguno en especial, no compre nada. 

El tema de chequear voltajes del Flyback, la verdad no se bien como hacer, tengo que ver en youtube si hay algo de eso

El boton de encendido no funciona, va antes tampoco andaba bien, cuando lo apretaba, cambiaba de canal.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2012)

los flyback tienen códigos no todos son iguales tienes que ver el chasis y el modelo para chequearlo tienes que usa el buscador y google, pero tene cuidado al testearlo porque es un poco peligroso viste la descarga en el tubo, pero hay métodos con pilas de 9V o 12V la cuestión es que todos los pines te tienen que medir una tensión y no puede haber fugas internas que es lo mas probable que le pase al tuyo esa cosas se chequean con un poco mas de precaución, Alta tensión sabemos que tiene, pero puede que alguna de la bobina digamos la de foco o screem este en fuga con la de alta eso se suma y se distribuye por todo el cañón catódico y puede que tengas alta en las grillas o en los cátodos eso nunca se sabe lo que si podes probar para saber si el flyback esta oscilando es creando una bobina con cable alrededor del núcleo del flyback y los lleves a los pines del zócalo en la placa TRC y vea si prende los filamentos.

Déjame para mañana que vea si tengo un televisor a mano para que veas como se hace porque podes cometer un errores. porque yo no tengo el plano y tengo que deducir un poco.

Si no trato de hacer uno de prueba con cualquiera cosa que aunque sea aprendas la técnica de medir lo sin tener que meter el tester porque no solo corres riesgos vos sino que el tester también y no esta barata la cosa 

Saludin lavandin ayudin


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 14, 2012)

Para que entiendas realice esta prueba con un TV B/N (blanco y negro) pero la función es la misma como podrás ver con solo dar unas vueltas en el núcleo se obtiene una salida mas en este caso para ver como esta funcionando en el tuyo esto va a varia ¿porqué? Paso a explicarte la tensión no es la misma este trabaja a 13Vcc el tuyo pasa los 100Vcc entonces tu dale una sola vuelta (un rulo) 

si la lámpara prende al mango con un rulo estas en el horno

Si la lámpara no prende dale uno una vueltas mas si esta pasa la 7 vueltas (N) significa que esta trabajando mal 

Si la lámpara enciende con alto brillo y al momento se corta es porque esta de súper alta tensión y esta en protección 

Si la lámpara es atenuó y casi no prende esta en problema porque el núcleo esta en corto y el Q Hoz se calienta y la fuente esta protegiendo 

Como estos muchos mas síntomas se puede detectar solo es cuestión de que aprendas el mecanismo que emplea ejemplo: que tiene el que ves en la foto al parecer esta bien, pero  este tiene un parpadeo notable la lámpara baja y sube al punto que se ve como si fuera una picana (pero con un destello mas rápido) pero no se apaga y se siente un silbido clásico de alta y esto hace pensar que es el flyback y NO, es un capacito que llega a su nivel que aguanta el dieléctrico 200V y pega un arco y el flyback vuelve a subir y así se genera un oscilación entre 75 y 200V asiendo que la imagen se vea como si estuvieran en una zamba y el tipo la daba al fino pensando que se le iba la señal  como podrás los problemas pueden ser mucho por eso.

Insistimos que estudien y que suban sus casos para que tengamos un buen archivo de los muchos problema encontrados y resueltos sobre televisores también curiosidades para que no tengamos que llenar el FORO de pregunta ya hechas respondidas

Y vuelvo al punto donde nos quedamos el caso de tu TV el otro día pase por lo de un amigo y me mostró uno que tenia un flyback con 2 espira perdidas  era verde, verde y sobre los bordes un violeta arco como para sacarte una radiografía y me dijo que si le cambias primero tienes que chequear que no se le allá estropeado el tubo porque sino vuelve a lo mismo 



​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 14, 2012)

leansms dijo:


> Hola, gracias por la respuesta. Y el Flyback comprando cualquiera digamos, ya cambiandolo funcionaria??
> 
> No se porque, pero la primer vez que paso eso del tv, me puse  a ver precios de flybacks en ebay, pero como no sabia el modelo, o si es necesario alguno en especial, no compre nada.
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, bueno, digamos que yo he perdido el hilo a tu problema, pero en conclusion, tienes las tensiones correctas en la salida de la fuente?.Ante cualquier anomalia, los Tvs philips, dan un aviso mediante el indicador luminoso situado en  la parte frontal del mismo a manera de parpadeos. Si ello no ocurre, bueno pueden suceder dos cosas, la fuente no esta funcionando correctamente o el sistema digital tiene problemas.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 14, 2012)

yo también me perdí ¡¡¡
no recuerdo eso del flyback,pero si lo del yugo


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 17, 2012)

Varias cosas a destacar (ordenado al azar).

1) Cuando metés el destornillador en el "chupete", NO descargas el Flyback, sino el tubo que se comporta como un capacitor (ojo, porque un tubo almacenado como repuesto, puede aún tener una carga alta, aunque haya estado sin actividad ni conexión por mucho tiempo. hasta años).

2) Cuando enchufas el tele, está bien el sonido que hace, algunos no lo hacen, pero ese sonido está bien.

3) El ruido que escuchas en la parte de los cañones, es una descarga que hace el tubo hacia alguna parte interna de los mismos, eso es señal que el tubo está en "corto", osea, no sirve mas (si logras observar, se nota un destello azul en el tubo, que no debería existir).

4) Toquetear los controles del screen y el foco, podes dañarlos, y luego te toca hacer todo un "injerto", o reemplazar el flyback.

5) Si no se ve el destello azul en los cañones (como en el punto 3), entonces mira si se pueden ver los filamentos encendidos de los cañones, algunas veces no es fácil observarlos, pero con un poco de maña lo puedes ver, si ésto está bien, entonces el tubo recibe tensión de alta y en los filamentos, osea, el tubo "debería" de andar bien.

Saludos

PD: Si me confundo en algo, avisen...


----------



## leansms (Jun 22, 2012)

Hola muchachos, gracias por las respuestas. Pero no me siento capacitado ya para hacer mas testeos porque la verdad no tengo conocimiento

 como no cumplo las normas del foro,me editaron el mensaje

*2.10 Los usuarios deben usar un lenguaje cortés, respetuoso y gentil..*


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Leansms, aunque tienes razón que ni siquiera el service oficial puede arreglar un Phillips, y también entiendo tu enojo, pero no uses lenguaje vulgar (ni siquiera abreviado)...

Puedes intentar que lo arregle alguien con mas experiencia, o comprar un chasis genérico, sale mas de $200 ARG (no se el precio en realidad).

Saludos


----------



## leansms (Ago 4, 2012)

LES QUERIA COMENTAR QUE LO SOLUCIONE!!

Recien hoy me puse a revisarlo al TV todo de nuevo. (mientras esperaba un repuesto para otro Tv que andaba mal) , y encontre cual era el problema!!!


Resulta que habia un capacitor que habia cambiado, si mal no recuerdo el 2440, que hace que el volumen se escuche bien (ya que antes se escuchaba muy bajo)

Bueno el dia que lo cambie, al tener un soldador gastado, habia roto una pista. Yo lo habia unido con un cable, pero no me habia dado cuenta que venia otra pista que iba a otro lado!! asi que lo uni con un cable y anda perfecto!!


Despues me toco acomodar un poco las configuraciones del MODO SERVICIO. cambiaron un poco. 

Lo que note es que cuando desenchufe el TV por unos minutos, se perdieron todas mis configuraciones del menu servicio nuevamente. 

Pero el TV anda perfecto.


----------



## leansms (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola de nuevo:

El tv anda perfecto, salvo que note que el sonido se escucha como Fritura o raro. No es un sonido claro como antes
audio ruidoso, sobre todo cuando recepciona estereo (canal 13  y canal 11)

*Yo le cambie el capacitor 2444 porque el TV tenia volumen muy bajo al encenderlo. 

Tambien le habia movido en su momento el Screen, no se si influira en algo si no esta al valor exacto que deberia estar.* Yo lo regule creo que bien por como se ve, pero quizas no esta bien al 100%

El tv me marca en el MODO SERVICIO el error 11 



Habra que editar el MODO SERVICIO la opcion de sonido? Donde podre conseguir los valores por defecto del sonido del tv?


----------



## Servirudy (Ago 25, 2012)

leansms dijo:


> LES QUERIA COMENTAR QUE LO SOLUCIONE!!
> 
> Recien hoy me puse a revisarlo al TV todo de nuevo. (mientras esperaba un repuesto para otro Tv que andaba mal) , y encontré cual era el problema!!!
> 
> ...



...No entiendo como no te diste cuenta de un error así antes. Si te dijeron de entrada que revisaras la placa con lupa y te repases las soldaduras.. esas cosas se ven de una cuando estas mirando la placa.. no hay que ser un técnico para ver eso. En fin. el tele te anda. lastima que perdiste tanto tiempo y entretuviste a tantos.. jaja pero fue divertido leer como ibas paso a paso aprendiendo de esto. La electrónica no es difícil. yo no soy técnico recibido ni nada, pero tengo mi taller en casa donde me traen televisores, notebooks, celulares, computadoras de escritorio.. LCDs.. potencias de sonido. consolas de sonido.. consolas de luces.. efectos de luces DMX y etc de cosas.. tengo 22 años.. y mi taller no para de crecer por suerte.. en clientes fijos y en equipos.. a lo que voy. si yo pude.. vos tambien.. y cualquiera puede.. como aprendí? .. con un amigo de infancia que me lleva 10 años mas o menos. y que se intereso en la electronica.. y ahora es un DIOS en la electronica.. es el tipico crak que te ve un tele y sabe TODO lo que tiene y las fallas.. de el me aprendi todo.. lo mejor, es que tiene una facilidad para enseñar muy buena.. por eso pude aprender.. y ademas me pasaba laburos siempre.. y labure con el.. y me regalo muchisimos planos y libros de electronica vieja y nueva.. electronica analogica y digital. microprocesadores, y hasta programacion.. es MUY util.. 
en fin.. MAN!!! media pila!! y a enroscarse.. hoy con internet todo es RE facil!! voluntad y valor! cuando se te pone pesada la mano, que no le ves la solución.. METELE MAS GANAS!!! consulta todo, no tengas nunca vergüenza de preguntar 200 veces las cosas.. y sobre todo.. aprende de los viejos.. que saben la vieja escuela.. siempre te sorprenden.. 
UN ABRAZO!  BUENA VIDA!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 28, 2012)

Leansms, ¿te fijaste que el "ruido a frituras" provenga del audio?, puede ser un escape de alta tensión, ya que se caracteriza por ese sonido.

Con el Screen no se juega, ahí pasa mucha tensión, y el potenciómetro que tiene no soporta andar toqueteandolo mucho, se pueden picar, y eso puede causar que deje de funcionar, y tengas que hacer una modificación (no muy difícil, pero no sirve de mucho), o cambiar el Flyback....

##################

Para Servirudy, bienvenido.

Yo solo "estudié" de un libro del 50', donde las radios eran a válvulas (tubos de vacío), de ahí aprendí el código de colores, y algunas cosas mas... Me llamaron para ayudar a una persona (vecina), en el taller, al final él terminó aprendiendo de mi... Pude lograr programar un PIC yo solo (y obvio Internet), nadie me enseñó nada (bueno, muy pocas cosas, y obviamente sin contar a Internet).
Soy músico, que tampoco estudié, solo me enseñaron el DO-RE-MI-FA-SOL-LA-SI, y nada mas. Todo lo que sé, es por curioso que soy, y las ganas que tenga de aprender.
Me mando en todo, casi todo me interesa, electricidad, electrónica, música, mecánica, carpintería, etc. Todo fue porque lo vi, porque pregunté (muy importante en todo), o porque lo experimenté yo solo.

Así que no se queden, que todo se puede, TODO!!!... De alguna u otra forma...

Suerte, y saludos... 

PD: Hoy tengo 24 años, empecé a los 6 años la música, y a experimentar con la electrónica como a los 4 o 5, no me acuerdo...


----------



## psp (Ene 11, 2013)

hola como les va te comento que tengo el mismo problema con respecto al color me gustaria saber como lo solucionaste al parecer el resto anda bien enciende normal pero se ve como arcoiris desde ya gracias sebastian


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2013)

revisa el PTC               esa es la falla


----------



## psp (Ene 11, 2013)

cosa extraña!!! lo desconecte de la red eléctrica y al probarlo nuevamente se veía normal sera algun falso contacto. muchas gracias el-rey-julien


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2013)

cuando el PTC se calienta deja de conducir corriente a la bovina des-magnetizadora ,cuando lo desenchufas se enfriá el PTC ,espera unos 5 a 10 minutos y lo enchufas de vuelta,
entonces el PTC conduce,excita la bobina des-magnetizadora y chau mancha

psp si la mancha vuelve y no funciona eso de desenchufar el tv,cambia el PTC


----------



## psp (Ene 11, 2013)

mira! me asuste porque ocurrió luego de un bajón de tensión de todos modos voy a seguir viendo a ver si no ocurre nuevamente. que causa la mancha? exceso o falta de tension??


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 11, 2013)

por ejemplo el otro día callo un rayo cerquita de casa, y se mancho el tubo,las otras veces que e visto cuando se mancha es cuando falla el PTC ,o cuando le arriman un imán o parlante cerca del tubo,
no creo que el exceso o falta de tensión manche el tubo,pero que yo no lo allá visto   no significa que esas puedan ser las causas de la mancha


----------



## psp (Ene 16, 2013)

gracias si sucede nuevamente seguro te vuelvo a molestar!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 16, 2013)

psp dijo:


> que causa la mancha? exceso o falta de tension??



Otras de las cosas (aparte de lo que dijo el Rey), es el movimiento del tv, por ejemplo si lo tienes encendido por un rato, y luego lo mueves a otro sitio, y lo prendes, puede llegar a mancharse.

Aparte que el yugo también es responsable de repartir bien los colores.

Otra falla, rara (MUY rara), es que la bobina desmagnetizadora se abra.

Saludos.


----------

